# machine polishing & autoglym?



## ash7jar (Feb 5, 2010)

Just a quick one really,

Just started reading up on machine polishing very new to it have not even bought the polisher yet anyways.
looking into what one to buy for a amateur at the moment, 

But is autoglym super resin ok to use with a machine polisher, looking to get out light swirls and marks?

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes it is, and it is very effective by machine :thumb:


----------



## ash7jar (Feb 5, 2010)

ok thanks very much for that.

what sort of Polishing Pads do i need and how much cut will it have

many thanks


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

I used AG SRP at the weekend with my rotary. Applied using a white CG hex pad. And then finished with a coat of AG HD Wax by hand

Don't think i really has a lot of cut but did mask the swirls well. I found it best spritzing the pad with QD regularly and not using too much SRP made it really easy.

Hear are a few after pics, sorry no befores or durings


----------



## ash7jar (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks really good thanks for the help.


----------



## NCB (Apr 22, 2010)

RobP said:


> I used AG SRP at the weekend with my rotary. Applied using a white CG hex pad. And then finished with a coat of AG HD Wax by hand
> 
> Don't think i really has a lot of cut but did mask the swirls well. I found it best spritzing the pad with QD regularly and not using too much SRP made it really easy.
> 
> Hear are a few after pics, sorry no befores or durings


How much pressure if any did you use??
Also how do you know when its been worked enough, or too much?


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

NCB said:


> How much pressure if any did you use??
> Also how do you know when its been worked enough, or too much?


Bit hard to describe pressure in words but I would say not a lot of pressure. Just enough to compress the pad without slowing the rotation of the machine is what I used. (don't know if this is right or wrong! Just what I got good results with)
For me the key points were.
1. Be very sparing with the polish. 2 or 3 smartie sized blobs on the pad
2. I gave the pad a couple of sprays of megs quik detailer to prime it and then another spray each time I put more polish on the pad. The hex pads are great for not causing splatter.
3. As I worked the polish I was looking for a very light haze forming to show I had worked it enough. I would say if you are getting any white dusty residue you used too much polish or allowed the pad to dry too much. SRP is primarly used by hand so I do find that you need to keep lubricating the pad with detailer or it will dry too quickly. 
4. If you work it too long without the detailer spritzing you will feel the pad start to drag on the paintwork as it drys too much.

Hope that helps 
Rob


----------



## NCB (Apr 22, 2010)

Cheers Rob, sorry for hijacking your thread Ash.......................ncb


----------



## ash7jar (Feb 5, 2010)

NCB said:


> Cheers Rob, sorry for hijacking your thread Ash.......................ncb


No thats cool the more info the better


----------

